# [SOLVED] Maven nutzt jdk 1.3, obwohl es jdk 1.5

## wolfclaw

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich in meinem java-Projekt 

```
mvn clean package
```

 mache, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: 

[ERROR] BUILD FAILURE

[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------

[INFO] Compilation failure

/home/wolfclaw/Development/workspace/Wicket/src/main/java/de/helheim/apps/HelloWorldApplication.java:[7,13] generics are not supported in -source 1.3

(use -source 5 or higher to enable generics)

        public Class<? extends Page> getHomePage() {

Als Standard-VM auf meinem System ist sun-jdk-1.6 gesetzt, auch für den User. In die settings.xml von maven habe ich auch schon reingeschaut, allerdings bisher noch nichts gefunden, wo ich den pfad zur vm oder ähnliches angeben könnte. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man maven zwingen kann das jdk-1.6 zu verwenden oder unterstütz es 1.6 möglichweise gar nicht?. 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, 

wolfclawLast edited by wolfclaw on Wed Sep 19, 2007 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wolfclaw

Problem gelöst *rotwerd*, durch EIntrag in der pom: 

	<plugins>

			<plugin>

				<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>

				<artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>

				<configuration>

					<source>1.5</source>

					<target>1.5</target>

				</configuration>

			</plugin>

		</plugins>

----------

## _eckobar_

wolfclaw hat recht mit seiner lösung.

bin mal so frei und poste link zur entsprechenden dokumentation

----------

